# Under armour site glitch?



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

Just been told that there's a load of gear on UA. It's going for Â£8.80, go onto Mens then click on lowest to highest. Enjoy and get digging.


----------



## Wabinez (May 19, 2019)

Just logged on and can confirm it does seem to be the case...

It will get cancelled, but iâ€™ll order something and see what happens


----------



## Smasher (May 19, 2019)

It's only certain colours on the same item and they were the more dodgy colours, I think it's genuine.


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2019)

See the bargains thread..


----------



## inc0gnito (May 19, 2019)

Ordered some stuff. Was also looking at trainers which started at Â£15. Went in to some and none of the colours were Â£15. Maybe some had sold out or something. Hoping not a glitch!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

Iâ€™d say itâ€™s not a glitch just a sale.. otherwise why would they have other items at full price? Prob just clearing their stock of old items


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™d say itâ€™s not a glitch just a sale.. otherwise why would they have other items at full price? Prob just clearing their stock of old items
		
Click to expand...

Starting to think it is a glitch 
American golf has the 2 I ordered at Â£45 each saying â€œnew inâ€


----------



## robbeh32 (May 19, 2019)

Seems like mainly dodgy colours when I ordered mine this morning.


----------



## abjectplop (May 19, 2019)

Got a pair of blue trousers and a nice black quarter zip top for Â£17.60 delivered.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

Flippin smart, had a couple of things in basket went to pay and they have gone ðŸ˜–


----------



## inc0gnito (May 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin smart, had a couple of things in basket went to pay and they have gone ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Happened to me with a pair of trainers. Gotta get in quick.


----------



## larmen (May 19, 2019)

Considering everything is Â£8:80 it must be some kind of campaign gone wrong. I guess they wanted to reduce some things by 12% but rather than pushing a percentage they pushed a fixed price.

I work for a retailer and we sometimes do these errors. We honour it if we fix it early and only some went through, we cancel if we take a massive hit and when people are clearly taking advantage of this. Itâ€™s then the few that ruin it for the many.

Letâ€™s see what happens here.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 19, 2019)

Threads like this always cost me money.....


----------



## davemc1 (May 19, 2019)

larmen said:



			Considering everything is Â£8:80 it must be some kind of campaign gone wrong. I guess they wanted to reduce some things by 12% but rather than pushing a percentage they pushed a fixed price.

I work for a retailer and we sometimes do these errors. We honour it if we fix it early and only some went through, we cancel if we take a massive hit and when people are clearly taking advantage of this. Itâ€™s then the few that ruin it for the many.

Letâ€™s see what happens here.
		
Click to expand...


Whatâ€™s wrong with taking advantage of a sale? 

Fill your boots is what I say


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Whatâ€™s wrong with taking advantage of a sale?

Fill your boots is what I say
		
Click to expand...

Damn right, if you ainâ€™t going to buy it some other lucky sucker will.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

larmen said:



*Considering everything is Â£8:80* it must be some kind of campaign gone wrong. I guess they wanted to reduce some things by 12% but rather than pushing a percentage they pushed a fixed price.

I work for a retailer and we sometimes do these errors. We honour it if we fix it early and only some went through, we cancel if we take a massive hit and when people are clearly taking advantage of this. Itâ€™s then the few that ruin it for the many.

Letâ€™s see what happens here.
		
Click to expand...

They arenâ€™t, prices start at Â£8.80 for certain sizes and colours, ie Trousers, Green, all sizes Â£8.80, same Trousers, Black, Â£60.00.
Same variance in shoes and other sports clothing.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Whatâ€™s wrong with taking advantage of a sale?

Fill your boots is what I say
		
Click to expand...

I think he means taking advantage of a glitch rather than a sale

a sale is planned a glitch can cost company money

however I dont think they will honour it


----------



## PIng (May 19, 2019)

Thanks Tashy, just ordered a polo.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 19, 2019)

It's just the manly colours that nobody wants at full price on sale though. Will be interesting. Expect an email at 9am saying cancelled!


----------



## chimpo1 (May 19, 2019)

Tried my luck with 2 tops for Â£17. Bargain


----------



## GOLFER1994 (May 19, 2019)

Strange how some colours and sizes are full price... But given its been running all day on a weekend suggests they haven't yet realised. I expect a lot of cancelled orders in the next 48 hours... mine included


----------



## User20204 (May 19, 2019)

Am I the only one who can't seem to see anything for Â£8ish ??


----------



## duncan mackie (May 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Am I the only one who can't seem to see anything for Â£8ish ??
		
Click to expand...

Don't know, but it wasn't many minutes ago I ordered 3 tops at 8.80 each....not that I need anymore tops.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Don't think its a glitch, just a company clearing some slow sellers.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that but if you look at some of the tops there on American golf right now as â€œjust inâ€ at Â£44.99 each


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I thought that but if you look at some of the tops there on American golf right now as â€œjust inâ€ at Â£44.99 each
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s American Golf for you though, barely ever any proper top bargains.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s American Golf for you though, barely ever any proper top bargains.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s more the just in part... implies they just arrived rather than being sold off


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

Anyone else get the feeling the forum anchors will be watching this thread hoping it is a glitch and will be disappointed when they hear it was genuine.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone else get the feeling the forum anchors will be watching this thread hoping it is a glitch and will be disappointed when they hear it was genuine. 

Click to expand...

Bad news, Computer error, all orders will be cancelled and refunded.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Bad news, Computer error, all orders will be cancelled and refunded.
		
Click to expand...

Is that right, where did you read it?
Thread anchor alert ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Is that right, where did you read it?
Thread anchor alert ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Rang Customer Services at UA this morning!


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2019)

Aaargh.


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Rang Customer Services at UA this morning! 

Click to expand...

No one likes a tattle tail.     hope my order got dispatched by an enthusiastic employee first thing this morning.  haha


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			No one likes a tattle tail.     hope my order got dispatched by an enthusiastic employee first thing this morning.  haha
		
Click to expand...

Rather let the wind out of my own sails than someone else getting enjoyment from it.


----------



## pool888 (May 20, 2019)

Ordered a couple of things for my daughter early yesterday morning, did seem like an price error but nothing to lose. Very surprised how long they let this roll on for if it is an error and the orders are cancelled, the prices were at the "error" price for at least 12 hours. I know it was Sunday but this was all over the internet and they must have been receiving vast numbers of orders for the same products compared to a normal trading day surely this must of flagged up at UA and they could of resolved it much earlier. Will be a busy day at customer services if the cancellation emails start.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Rang Customer Services at UA this morning! 

Click to expand...

snitch ðŸ˜‰


----------



## snell (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Rang Customer Services at UA this morning! 

Click to expand...

Paul, I bet you're the sort to ring in a rules infringement on the golf ðŸ™„ðŸ˜‰


----------



## robbeh32 (May 20, 2019)

Still hoping they cancel orders for people that took the mick and honour the small ones like mine


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

snell said:



			Paul, I bet you're the sort to ring in a rules infringement on the golf ðŸ™„ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I rang with my account No to trace an order so I could upgrade delivery options, thought it was a problem when the phone went quiet, lady came back on apologising saying she couldnâ€™t change delivery as order was cancelled!


----------



## snell (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I rang with my account No to trace an order so I could upgrade delivery options, thought it was a problem when the phone went quiet, lady came back on apologising saying she couldnâ€™t change delivery as order was cancelled! 

Click to expand...

I had my outfits planned for the rest of the season ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Bad news, Computer error, all orders will be cancelled and refunded.
		
Click to expand...

Mines still coming up as processing 

Awaiting them to cancel ðŸ˜‚ wonâ€™t be long Iâ€™m sure


----------



## Redtraveller (May 20, 2019)

snell said:



			I had my outfits planned for the rest of the season ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Same here a different polo for every round ðŸ˜‚


----------



## inc0gnito (May 20, 2019)

Put in my order number on their website and said order not found. Poop.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 20, 2019)

Did they take any money?


----------



## matt71 (May 20, 2019)

My money still pending from
My account .


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2019)

matt71 said:



			My money still pending from
My account .
		
Click to expand...


Apparently with online shopping they can place a hold on the account for the funds before the order goes through to stop any delays. Under the terms they can change the order if needed.

So could cancel order and release the funds back


----------



## matt71 (May 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Apparently with online shopping they can place a hold on the account for the funds before the order goes through to stop any delays. Under the terms they can change the order if needed.

So could cancel order and release the funds back
		
Click to expand...

Oh


----------



## robbeh32 (May 20, 2019)

Well my money was pending in my account but its fully been taken now. So not sure. Seen some people showing orders been sent.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2019)

Mine is still showing as processed.


----------



## Depreston (May 20, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Put in my order number on their website and said order not found. Poop.
		
Click to expand...

Get rid of the # 

Just put EU_0000000


----------



## inc0gnito (May 20, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Get rid of the # 

Just put EU_0000000
		
Click to expand...

Says â€œbeing processedâ€. Not looking promising. Will be gutted if itâ€™s cancelled!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Says â€œbeing processedâ€. Not looking promising. Will be gutted if itâ€™s cancelled!
		
Click to expand...

Same situation here, will be gutted but then I wouldnâ€™t have bought at full price so by some on the forum will make me a criminal ðŸ˜‚

Love a bargain but as they say if it sounds to good to be true it normally is


----------



## GG26 (May 20, 2019)

On the UK hot deals site some are now getting dispatch confirmations so some of these may well get shipped


----------



## inc0gnito (May 21, 2019)

GG26 said:



			On the UK hot deals site some are now getting dispatch confirmations so some of these may well get shipped
		
Click to expand...

From Twitter


----------



## pauljames87 (May 21, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			From Twitter
		
Click to expand...

Seen this on twitter, yet to see the email arrive in my account. 

Wonâ€™t be long surely


----------



## Bwgan (May 21, 2019)

My order is still being processed... Money gone out of the account


----------



## FAB90 (May 21, 2019)

Going by the hot deals UK forum loads have people have had a dispatch email.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 21, 2019)

I guess they've alot to get through. Some seem to be getting theres and some don't.


----------



## pool888 (May 21, 2019)

Money has gone from my account as well, no dispatch email but no cancellation email either. It does look like several people have had their orders dispatched so hopefully all order will be processed (well sensible orders anyway, not people ordering 20 of each item to sell for a profit). This will be a social media disaster for UA if they fulfill some customers orders and not others, they would have been better cancelling all the orders so everyone was the same.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 21, 2019)

An error???

Hmmm, more like a mass marketing grab, hook and reel in thousands of golfers/sports enthusiasts over a weekend with an "error"  which gives them more marketing revenue and exposure.

Either way it's pretty poor.


----------



## pool888 (May 21, 2019)

Whatever happens it going to be bad for UA, either fulfill orders of which the vast amount will be at a loss, or upset customers by cancelling orders with the associated bad PR and customer relations especially with social media now. If it is an error they've handled it badly, the prices should have been rectified or the items taken off the website as soon as possible, there's something far wrong if it takes over 12 hours to do this even on a Sunday, then an email issued stating all orders have been cancelled and maybe a small discount code as an apology, I think 99% of customers would have accepted it as a genuine error. It's now Tuesday afternoon and still no cancellation, the longer they take the worse it's going to get as people are now thinking their order is going to go through. This was one of the hottest deals I can remember on Hotukdeals 5000+ degrees, once a deal goes hot there the orders flood in and the deal gets shared across other websites, forums, whattsapp groups, etc, it snowballs quickly.


----------



## Depreston (May 22, 2019)

Email that my orders cancelled


----------



## Jedwick (May 22, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Email that my orders cancelled
		
Click to expand...

Same ðŸ˜­


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Email that my orders cancelled
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Wording seems a bit poor. Order not accepted.. no mention of the glitch 

Never mind I guess we knew it was too good to be true. Guess Iâ€™ll go shopping later


----------



## Bwgan (May 22, 2019)

And they've had my money for 3 days.... another 5 to refund me?!??!


----------



## robbeh32 (May 22, 2019)

I've not recieved anything order still being processed. Also noticed that seems like a generic email with no order number attached. Seems like a right cock up probably hoping you contact them with your order number to cancel and get refund.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)

Mine's been cancelled as well!


----------



## happyhacker (May 22, 2019)

Same cancellation email. Not surprised tbh but poorly handled by the company. 

It's not the cancellation that grates, it's the length of time to resolve or even acknowledge an error. All we can do as consumers is vote with our wallets and I won't be spending with them again.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

Cancelled as well, Iâ€™m hearing people who paid extra for a courier delivery are having their orders honoured. Kinda stinks if that is true.
To top it off theyâ€™ve just sent me a promotional email #theycansodoff


----------



## pool888 (May 22, 2019)

Very poorly handled by UA, even the cancellation email gives no reason or explanation just "your order was not accepted" yet on the website my order still shows as processing. Not the end of the world and I'll probably still buy UA as I find their products decent quality for the price and a good fit for me, but this will upset many customers especially after taking full payment and others receiving their orders. Their trustpilot socre is taking a tanking, 92% 1 star reviews.


----------



## Depreston (May 22, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Very poorly handled by UA, even the cancellation email gives no reason or explanation just "your order was not accepted" yet on the website my order still shows as processing. Not the end of the world and I'll probably still buy UA as I find their products decent quality for the price and a good fit for me, but this will upset many customers especially after taking full payment and others receiving their orders. Their trustpilot socre is taking a tanking, 92% 1 star reviews.
		
Click to expand...

It is pretty poor mind 

fully expected my orders to not get honoured, but leaving the dodgy prices up all day Sunday then waiting nearly 3 days for a cancellation email that doesnâ€™t even offer much of an explanation 

Makes me hate Spieth more now


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2019)

Just had a phone call off daughter, cancelled. Really glad I put Glitch? In the topic title. And not once in a lifetime opportunity to save a fortune. What's the old saying " if it's to good to be true".

Daughter also told me that Adidas were doing a 33% off everything. Had an email off them saying that her order
(pair of predators for Bradley  Tash) had been cancelled as out of stock. She went online and there still being sold. Rang up adidas who gave her some verbal testicles along the lines of well you can order them again. Less 33%. Daughter gave her a rounds of rolockings. She got them for 30% off and free delivery.

Bottom line, what is it with some companies. UA have not come out of this well at all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2019)

I think there are a few harsh posts regarding this. The price came up on a Sunday. The UA people would not be working then and so would not see the issue until Monday when they returned to work. Pretty much everyone on here has ordered knowing there was a good chance it was an error and with the expectation that their orders will not be fulfilled. Why be outraged when what you though would happen has actually happened?

I suspect UA spent Monday resolving the error and then starting to roll out a response to the many, many people who ordered. They could not have fulfilled the orders, everyone here knew the prices were bonkers. They perhaps could have worded the generic email better but still, surely the reply was what was expected?


----------



## duncan mackie (May 22, 2019)

I seem to be the only person who looks at the combination of clearance stock at serious clearance prices highly published on social media leading to an inability to fulfil.
Obviously their links between stock, website and orders has, basically, 'fallen over' which is poor - but not unheard off, and the fact that it kicked off over the weekend is another common aspect of these things.
I'm happy for those people who got their orders in early and got a good deal - it isn't the end of the world for me that I didn't.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2019)

LT, a couple of years ago. Adnams brewery had a deal after Christmas, spend Â£10 on beer and get Â£10's worth free. The site went into melt down. I ordered some Ghost ship, sluuuuuuuuuurp. Some folk went mad, took the mick. And ordered Â£10's worth, and again and again and again. A month later I asked where me beer was. A delightful young lady explained, there had been a site glitch. Yet every order was being honoured. My ghost ship seemed very popular, they offered me a differant beer. In essence there response was excellent.


----------



## GaryK (May 22, 2019)

I ordered 3 items and got the cancelled email this morning.
As others have already said, VERY poorly handled by UA - they could at least of offered a gesture of goodwill like 20% off your next order.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			LT, a couple of years ago. Adnams brewery had a deal after Christmas, spend Â£10 on beer and get Â£10's worth free. The site went into melt down. I ordered some Ghost ship, sluuuuuuuuuurp. Some folk went mad, took the mick. And ordered Â£10's worth, and again and again and again. A month later I asked where me beer was. A delightful young lady explained, there had been a site glitch. Yet every order was being honoured. My ghost ship seemed very popular, they offered me a differant beer. In essence there response was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Tashy, it's a balance. Each company that has one of these glitches has to look at the losses incurred and weigh up the cost of that against the bad publicity. We don't know how many orders UA took over the weekend, there could be thousands. Adnams may have had a couple of hundred, UA 20,000. Had there only been a few they may well have honoured them but the moment people started publicising it on social media it was almost inevitable that they could not fulfill them. A smarter response from UA would be to cancel but offer 10% off any future order, sweeten the pill a little. I think that is where they have missed a trick but otherwise I don't think they have acted poorly (don't forget that on nearly every post on this thread and the other 'I bought today' people stated they placed an order but didn't expect it to go through so it is hardly a shock at this point).


----------



## Depreston (May 22, 2019)

My orders are still down as processing on the website


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy, it's a balance. Each company that has one of these glitches has to look at the losses incurred and weigh up the cost of that against the bad publicity. We don't know how many orders UA took over the weekend, there could be thousands. Adnams may have had a couple of hundred, UA 20,000. Had there only been a few they may well have honoured them but the moment people started publicising it on social media it was almost inevitable that they could not fulfill them. A smarter response from UA would be to cancel but offer 10% off any future order, sweeten the pill a little. I think that is where they have missed a trick but otherwise I don't think they have acted poorly (don't forget that on nearly every post on this thread and the other 'I bought today' people stated they placed an order but didn't expect it to go through so it is hardly a shock at this point).
		
Click to expand...

I get what your saying but they have handled it a bit poor

Itâ€™s wednesday. Ordered Sunday. This would have been obvious Monday. A simple banner on the website , or anything on twitter just a statement saying we are away of a pricing glitch or something better worded .. on Sunday , we will be in contact with those affected 

That would cover all basis 

Not a word until today, pure speculation on either said. Was it @pauldj42 on here who phoned them and was told cancelled.. so they knew then. It takens minutes to word a little statement on twitter or a banner on a website 

The email sounded awful aswell â€œyour order hasnâ€™t been acceptedâ€ no reason why not. We know why yes but a little we had a gremlin in the system or something just to say bit of a mess guys sorry

Not your order hasnâ€™t been accepted.. we hope you choose us again

If people didnâ€™t know it was a glitch (and I bet some wonâ€™t of) that email wonâ€™t go down well with them as UA are saying right you werenâ€™t accepted for an order but please do shop with us again. Why would they?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Depreston said:



			My orders are still down as processing on the website 

Click to expand...

So is mine but I got an email to say cancelled


----------



## Depreston (May 22, 2019)

Some peopleâ€™s orders are out for shipment and have had an email saying their order has been cancelled 

Absolute mess


----------



## inc0gnito (May 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think there are a few harsh posts regarding this. The price came up on a Sunday. The UA people would not be working then and so would not see the issue until Monday when they returned to work. Pretty much everyone on here has ordered knowing there was a good chance it was an error and with the expectation that their orders will not be fulfilled. Why be outraged when what you though would happen has actually happened?

I suspect UA spent Monday resolving the error and then starting to roll out a response to the many, many people who ordered. They could not have fulfilled the orders, everyone here knew the prices were bonkers. They perhaps could have worded the generic email better but still, surely the reply was what was expected?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t agree with this at all. Why set your prices to change on a Sunday if no one is there to check it has gone through properly. Thatâ€™s poor for a start. If they had IT or bare bones staff on a Sunday then one of them should have alerted the appropriate staff immediately. Thereâ€™s no way they didnâ€™t know it was happening. Even the social media teams would have picked it up. 

They could have put a stop on sales on Sunday, or put out a website message, or put out a social media post. But they didnâ€™t do anything. Thatâ€™s pretty poor. 

The low price items were on less popular colours. So it wasnâ€™t a global glitch. That alone was enough to make people believe this was genuine. So you are wrong that everyone knew it was a glitch. The glitch stuff only started coming out later in the day/ next day. 

Whatever was going on UA have had plenty of time to take corrective action and manage their PR. They have done that very very poorly. Really poorly (as evidenced from the spate of one star reviews).  

People have a right to feel aggrieved. They thought they were getting a fantastic bargain. Instead they got shafted. It would not have felt like that if they had of handled the customers with some respect.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think there are a few harsh posts regarding this. The price came up on a Sunday. The UA people would not be working then and so would not see the issue until Monday when they returned to work. Pretty much everyone on here has ordered knowing there was a good chance it was an error and with the expectation that their orders will not be fulfilled. Why be outraged when what you though would happen has actually happened?

I suspect UA spent Monday resolving the error and then starting to roll out a response to the many, many people who ordered. They could not have fulfilled the orders, everyone here knew the prices were bonkers. They perhaps could have worded the generic email better but still, surely the reply was what was expected?
		
Click to expand...

I work in eCommerce, specifically IT. 

if Underarmours monitoring, alerting, webanalytics platform, out of hours on call teams etc could not spot hude volumes of web traffic, orders being placed and many other indicators....

Well thatâ€™s pretty shabby. The public response is very poor also. 

Pricing errors happen. Iâ€™ve experienced a good few on single items. Nothing on this scale fortunately. 

To lose half a warehouse full of stock because people dont work weekends is an absolute howler. 

I ordered some gear personally. If it does not arrive well nothing ventured etc. Iâ€™m not fussed personally. 

However underarmour probably deserve the shoeing they are currently getting for this debacle


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2019)

So it turned out to be a glitch.  there was a massive chance this was going to be the case. 

It as still worth a punt in case it was a genuine clearance sale. 

Anyone getting the pitchforks out because UA wont honour this deal needs to get real.


----------



## Depreston (May 22, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			I work in eCommerce, specifically IT.

if Underarmours monitoring, alerting, webanalytics platform, out of hours on call teams etc could not spot hude volumes of web traffic, orders being placed and many other indicators....

Well thatâ€™s pretty shabby. The public response is very poor also.

Pricing errors happen. Iâ€™ve experienced a good few on single items. Nothing on this scale fortunately.

To lose half a warehouse full of stock because people dont work weekends is an absolute howler.

I ordered some gear personally. If it does not arrive well nothing ventured etc. Iâ€™m not fussed personally.

However underarmour probably deserve the shoeing they are currently getting for this debacle
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## Depreston (May 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			So it turned out to be a glitch.  there was a massive chance this was going to be the case.

It as still worth a punt in case it was a genuine clearance sale.

Anyone getting the pitchforks out because UA wont honour this deal needs to get real.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s how they dealt with their customers which is why people have the pitchforks out though


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think there are a few harsh posts regarding this. The price came up on a Sunday. The UA people would not be working then and so would not see the issue until Monday when they returned to work. Pretty much everyone on here has ordered knowing there was a good chance it was an error and with the expectation that their orders will not be fulfilled. Why be outraged when what you though would happen has actually happened?

I suspect UA spent Monday resolving the error and then starting to roll out a response to the many, many people who ordered. They could not have fulfilled the orders, everyone here knew the prices were bonkers. They perhaps could have worded the generic email better but still, surely the reply was what was expected?
		
Click to expand...

Good post and agree 100%.

What is a shame is they didn't offer the people a discount on their next order or the like is beyond me.

And would love to see the email comment 'we took your money but not accepted your order' tested in a court of law under contract law.....


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Itâ€™s how they dealt with their customers which is why people have the pitchforks out though
		
Click to expand...

We will get our money back.  its likely a banking issue that it takes 5days. 

A small money off voucher would be nice but I'm not that bothered.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			The low price items were on less popular colours. So it wasnâ€™t a global glitch. That alone was enough to make people believe this was genuine. So you are wrong that everyone knew it was a glitch. The glitch stuff only started coming out later in the day/ next day.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing, it was only certain (not as popular) colours on selected items, for all I knew it could have been dusty old stock from 2017. Yes it certainly seemed too good to be true but I've seen crazy sales on other website before which have been bona fida.
I'm not really gutted, it was a punt but it's certainly made me think twice about ordering from them again...unless there's another flash sale of course


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			We will get our money back.  its likely a banking issue that it takes 5days.

A small money off voucher would be nice but I'm not that bothered.
		
Click to expand...

I have a hunch I may be down a Paypal fee, not 100% sure though. My order was for Â£35 but Â£37 got taken out of my bank account.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2019)

I don't see anyone with "pitch forks" out. 

What I see is a company who are making a bad situation worse. I still haven't had an email from them nor have I had a refund. Three days later (4 if I count Sunday) and not even an acknowledgement or an apology. 

They have taken my money and are happy to hang on to it and yet they've not had the decency to tell me that my order isn't being fulfilled. That is piss poor service.

I accept that I won't get my two mid layers at Â£8.80 each. That isn't the issue for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2019)

LT has it spot on 

It was clearly a mistake on the webpage and people knew it so then order stuff hoping that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed - it was and orders cancelled. The items are still there if you want to order them or only wanted them because they were cheap - thatâ€™s the way modern life is now , the want for cheaper Society we all live in. 

Iâ€™m sure at some point in the future they will have a sale to enable cheap items to be bought.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

Anchors ahoy!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			LT has it spot on

It was clearly a mistake on the webpage and people knew it so then order stuff hoping that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed - it was and orders cancelled. The items are still there if you want to order them or only wanted them because they were cheap - thatâ€™s the way modern life is now , the want for cheaper Society we all live in.

Iâ€™m sure at some point in the future they will have a sale to enable cheap items to be bought.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe some people have a Under Armour account and have spent hundreds of pounds with them over the years!
Read what others have stated, it WASNâ€™T the whole site, it WASNâ€™T every size, it WASNâ€™T every colour, it was only a few hundred items out of thousands on their website.

It goes both ways if people have brand loyalty and believe the sale is genuine, then you shouldnâ€™t insinuate all were trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## pool888 (May 22, 2019)

I was never convinced I would receive my order and it's no huge deal, no pitchforks but I do think they've handled it poorly.

1. Leaving the wrong prices up the whole day, OK it's Sunday but a global company should still have control of their website over the weekend.
2. Accept thousands of orders for the same products without it flagging up.
3. As soon as customer services opened on Monday they admitted they were aware there was a problem.
4. Despite being aware of the problems money still went from pending to withdrawn on Tuesday, so now have to wait for a refund.
5. Cancellation email on Wednesday although orders are still showing as processing on their website.
6. No confirmation it was a glitch/error/misprice, a simple admission their system messed up and an apology would have been nice rather than saying "your order has not been accepted".

Customers have lost nothing (except a potential bargain and their money for a few days), mistakes happen in all businesses but I think UA will have lost their reputation a bit with how they've handled the situation.


----------



## User20204 (May 22, 2019)

Not read all the replies but does anyone else think this is data snatch from UA to grab all your email addressees ?


----------



## hovis (May 22, 2019)

First of all. How does anyone know what hours under armour works?  It was clear to me that it was a cheap sale as only the kak colours and sizes where available.  To take your money and leave it 3 days to tell you they can't honour the order is poor.  To make you wait another 5 days is even worse.   

The email explaining my order was cancelled was very generic.  At lease under armour could have dished out a few discount codes in way of an apology


----------



## hovis (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			LT has it spot on

It was clearly a mistake on the webpage and people knew it so then order stuff hoping that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed - it was and orders cancelled. The items are still there if you want to order them or only wanted them because they were cheap - thatâ€™s the way modern life is now , the want for cheaper Society we all live in.

Iâ€™m sure at some point in the future they will have a sale to enable cheap items to be bought.
		
Click to expand...

It clearly wasn't a mistake.  For eg the trainers I ordered where Â£115 in every colour apart from some dreadful orange ones reduced to Â£30.  Golf trousers where Â£60 in all the nice colours apart from some baby blue ones for Â£15.   As many have said, it didn't look like a computer error.  Simply UA cleaning out their warehouse of crap no one was buying


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			LT has it spot on

It was clearly a mistake on the webpage and people knew it so then order stuff hoping that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed - it was and orders cancelled. The items are still there if you want to order them or only wanted them because they were cheap - thatâ€™s the way modern life is now , the want for cheaper Society we all live in.

Iâ€™m sure at some point in the future they will have a sale to enable cheap items to be bought.
		
Click to expand...

Right. Stop the holier than now, right-on, members of the public are scavengers, and UA are just a poor wee multi billion pound multi national mega corp approach please Phil. Its crapola.

This did not appear like a pricing glitch to me when i ordered. The sale items were generally in garish colours or sizing and made them appear like legitimate sale items. Id dont buy into this baloney "this is modern life" stuff but ill comment on that at the below

If you take the events which have occurred in pure isolation from each other.

Having a pricing error is fine. It happens....

Or

Not spotting huge spikes in web traffic which is converting into actual physical transactions is fine. It happens (with poor Systems and processes)

Or

Failing to spot that you are trending all over social media, UKhotdeals etc is fine. It happens....

Or

Failing to admit culpability, responsibility and relying on a wall of silence as a comm's strategy is fine. It can happen....

Or

Taking a customers cash, email address, contact details etc etc. Is not fine, but it does happen.....


When you replace the above â€œorâ€™sâ€ to and â€œandâ€, like what has recently occurred........................Well it is not fine at all.

Underarmour have made a royal screw up across every facet of this incident.

Trust me Phil. I work in this world and heads will be rolling as we speak.

The brand and reputation damage that is occurring is a real thing that will have very negative short and medium term impact on underarmour's balance sheet in a bad way. of course people will forget in teh long term, however peeing off customers is just not the way to do buisness in any day and age, let alone because "its the modern world"

Retail is hard, it has always been hard and fundamentally any good organisation looks after its customers. Im not saying UA should honour the purchases, im saying the should not be taking this long to communicate sporadically to some, whilst accepting zero liability for it. Its shocking practice.

They should not be legally obliged to have to honour the orders as that means entire businesses could be at risk because of system errors and that is just asking fro trouble in the retail sector.

They should however own up, get on the front foot with better communications and ultimately try and appease the outcry that is occurring.

The fact they have not done this means they deserve a good shellacking on trust pilot and across social media.

Stop trying to make this into some form of a quasi-sociology crapoloa commentary on the "way things are these days"

Its always been like this and always will be.


----------



## robinthehood (May 22, 2019)

These things happen  a lot online.  Sometimes you get lucky and they send you the stuff. Mostly they don't, but bleating about it and whinging about UA just looks like a lot  of very  sour grapes.


----------



## User20204 (May 22, 2019)

Now that was an impressive posting


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Right. Stop the holier than now, right-on, members of the public are scavengers, and UA are just a poor wee multi billion pound multi national mega corp approach please Phil. Its crapola.

This did not appear like a pricing glitch to me when i ordered. The sale items were generally in garish colours or sizing and made them appear like legitimate sale items. Id dont buy into this baloney "this is modern life" stuff but ill comment on that at the below

If you take the events which have occurred in pure isolation from each other.

Having a pricing error is fine. It happens....

Or

Not spotting huge spikes in web traffic which is converting into actual physical transactions is fine. It happens (with poor Systems and processes)

Or

Failing to spot that you are trending all over social media, UKhotdeals etc is fine. It happens....

Or

Failing to admit culpability, responsibility and relying on a wall of silence as a comm's strategy is fine. It can happen....

Or

Taking a customers cash, email address, contact details etc etc. Is not fine, but it does happen.....


When you replace the above â€œorâ€™sâ€ to and â€œandâ€, like what has recently occurred........................Well it is not fine at all.

Underarmour have made a royal screw up across every facet of this incident.

Trust me Phil. I work in this world and heads will be rolling as we speak.

The brand and reputation damage that is occurring is a real thing that will have very negative short and medium term impact on underarmour's balance sheet in a bad way. of course people will forget in teh long term, however peeing off customers is just not the way to do buisness in any day and age, let alone because "its the modern world"

Retail is hard, it has always been hard and fundamentally any good organisation looks after its customers. Im not saying UA should honour the purchases, im saying the should not be taking this long to communicate sporadically to some, whilst accepting zero liability for it. Its shocking practice.

They should not be legally obliged to have to honour the orders as that means entire businesses could be at risk because of system errors and that is just asking fro trouble in the retail sector.

They should however own up, get on the front foot with better communications and ultimately try and appease the outcry that is occurring.

The fact they have not done this means they deserve a good shellacking on trust pilot and across social media.

Stop trying to make this into some form of a quasi-sociology crapoloa commentary on the "way things are these days"

Its always been like this and always will be.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly a simple Monday afternoon banner on website or twitter

â€œWe have been made aware of some issues over the weekend, please bear with us whilst we look into which orders will be affectedâ€

Then in the email say â€œsorry we had a gremlin in the system and due to this incorrect prices were shown, due to this we apologise and your money will be refundedâ€

That would have been enough tbh


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Right. Stop the holier than now, right-on, members of the public are scavengers, and UA are just a poor wee multi billion pound multi national mega corp approach please Phil. Its crapola.

This did not appear like a pricing glitch to me when i ordered. The sale items were generally in garish colours or sizing and made them appear like legitimate sale items. Id dont buy into this baloney "this is modern life" stuff but ill comment on that at the below

If you take the events which have occurred in pure isolation from each other.

Having a pricing error is fine. It happens....

Or

Not spotting huge spikes in web traffic which is converting into actual physical transactions is fine. It happens (with poor Systems and processes)

Or

Failing to spot that you are trending all over social media, UKhotdeals etc is fine. It happens....

Or

Failing to admit culpability, responsibility and relying on a wall of silence as a comm's strategy is fine. It can happen....

Or

Taking a customers cash, email address, contact details etc etc. Is not fine, but it does happen.....


When you replace the above â€œorâ€™sâ€ to and â€œandâ€, like what has recently occurred........................Well it is not fine at all.

Underarmour have made a royal screw up across every facet of this incident.

Trust me Phil. I work in this world and heads will be rolling as we speak.

The brand and reputation damage that is occurring is a real thing that will have very negative short and medium term impact on underarmour's balance sheet in a bad way. of course people will forget in teh long term, however peeing off customers is just not the way to do buisness in any day and age, let alone because "its the modern world"

Retail is hard, it has always been hard and fundamentally any good organisation looks after its customers. Im not saying UA should honour the purchases, im saying the should not be taking this long to communicate sporadically to some, whilst accepting zero liability for it. Its shocking practice.

They should not be legally obliged to have to honour the orders as that means entire businesses could be at risk because of system errors and that is just asking fro trouble in the retail sector.

They should however own up, get on the front foot with better communications and ultimately try and appease the outcry that is occurring.

The fact they have not done this means they deserve a good shellacking on trust pilot and across social media.

Stop trying to make this into some form of a quasi-sociology crapoloa commentary on the "way things are these days"

Its always been like this and always will be.
		
Click to expand...

People can crack on and cry like little babies because the Â£8.80 items they expected didnâ€™t get honoured and stamp their feet at UA but it shouldnâ€™t have taken too much brain power to realise that something wasnâ€™t right with items going for Â£8.80. If a sale like that was genuine then social media etc would have been flooded by UA with emails and social media posts pointing towards the sale. 

I read the thread when it started - went onto the website - saw the Â£8.80 items and thought something wasnâ€™t right there so didnâ€™t hand any of my money over to them. 

People always want stuff cheap hence why everyone went diving in like a piranha on fresh meat crossing fingers that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed and they would fulfill orders- it was noticed and orders cancelled, yep they need to inform better and get refunds out quicker but most will be crying because the stuff they thought they would get cheap didnâ€™t happen. Itâ€™s not the first time this sort of thing has happened and wonâ€™t be the last time - if itâ€™s too good to be true thatâ€™s normally a very good sign but sorry people throwing toys out because their chance to get cheap stuff didnâ€™t come off - maybe people are too busy trying to get cheap stuff they canâ€™t see in front of them. And this will make next to zero difference to UA in the long run - people will throw toys around but people will still go and buy stuff of them. 


Beezerk said:



			Anchors ahoy!
		
Click to expand...

Anchors ? Let me guess trying to insult someone using a word that sounds like the insult - thatâ€™s about your level.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anchors ? Let me guess trying to insult someone using a word that sounds like the insult - thatâ€™s about your level.
		
Click to expand...

No, it refers to a thread anchor. Someone who comes onto a thread and makes a comment which derails it and usually starts some sort of argument, like a ship dropping anchor, it comes to a halt.


----------



## inc0gnito (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anchors ? Let me guess trying to insult someone using a word that sounds like the insult - thatâ€™s about your level.
		
Click to expand...

Says the guy who just called people cry babies


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People can crack on and cry like little babies because the Â£8.80 items they expected didnâ€™t get honoured and stamp their feet at UA but it shouldnâ€™t have taken too much brain power to realise that something wasnâ€™t right with items going for Â£8.80. If a sale like that was genuine then social media etc would have been flooded by UA with emails and social media posts pointing towards the sale. 

I read the thread when it started - went onto the website - saw the Â£8.80 items and thought something wasnâ€™t right there so didnâ€™t hand any of my money over to them. 

People always want stuff cheap hence why everyone went diving in like a piranha on fresh meat crossing fingers that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed and they would fulfill orders- it was noticed and orders cancelled, yep they need to inform better and get refunds out quicker but most will be crying because the stuff they thought they would get cheap didnâ€™t happen. Itâ€™s not the first time this sort of thing has happened and wonâ€™t be the last time - if itâ€™s too good to be true thatâ€™s normally a very good sign but sorry people throwing toys out because their chance to get cheap stuff didnâ€™t come off - maybe people are too busy trying to get cheap stuff they canâ€™t see in front of them. And this will make next to zero difference to UA in the long run - people will throw toys around but people will still go and buy stuff of them. 


Anchors ? Let me guess trying to insult someone using a word that sounds like the insult - thatâ€™s about your level.
		
Click to expand...

With every post you truly reenforce your imagine of a proper James blunt.


----------



## Coffey (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People can crack on and cry like little babies because the Â£8.80 items they expected didnâ€™t get honoured and stamp their feet at UA but it shouldnâ€™t have taken too much brain power to realise that something wasnâ€™t right with items going for Â£8.80. If a sale like that was genuine then social media etc would have been flooded by UA with emails and social media posts pointing towards the sale.

I read the thread when it started - went onto the website - saw the Â£8.80 items and thought something wasnâ€™t right there so didnâ€™t hand any of my money over to them.

People always want stuff cheap hence why everyone went diving in like a piranha on fresh meat crossing fingers that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed and they would fulfill orders- it was noticed and orders cancelled, yep they need to inform better and get refunds out quicker but most will be crying because the stuff they thought they would get cheap didnâ€™t happen. Itâ€™s not the first time this sort of thing has happened and wonâ€™t be the last time - if itâ€™s too good to be true thatâ€™s normally a very good sign but sorry people throwing toys out because their chance to get cheap stuff didnâ€™t come off - maybe people are too busy trying to get cheap stuff they canâ€™t see in front of them. And this will make next to zero difference to UA in the long run - people will throw toys around but people will still go and buy stuff of them.


Anchors ? Let me guess trying to insult someone using a word that sounds like the insult - thatâ€™s about your level.
		
Click to expand...

Are you purposely ignoring the parts where people are saying its not the orders being refunded or are you just stupid?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No, it refers to a thread anchor. Someone who comes onto a thread and makes a comment which derails it and usually starts some sort of argument, like a ship dropping anchor, it comes to a halt.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you didnâ€™t post it after LT or a few others posted the same sort of thing ðŸ™„


pauljames87 said:



			With every post you truly reenforce your imagine of a proper James blunt.
		
Click to expand...

Oh look more ðŸ™„


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised you didnâ€™t post it after LT or a few others posted the same sort of thing ðŸ™„


Oh look more ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever wondered why you get them?! Because you get so many. Mainly because your a massive troll
/ fun sponge


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised you didnâ€™t post it after LT or a few others posted the same sort of thing ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

LT is a mate and I respect his opinion


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People can crack on and cry like little babies because the Â£8.80 items they expected didnâ€™t get honoured and stamp their feet at UA but it shouldnâ€™t have taken too much brain power to realise that something wasnâ€™t right with items going for Â£8.80. If a sale like that was genuine then social media etc would have been flooded by UA with emails and social media posts pointing towards the sale.

I read the thread when it started - went onto the website - saw the Â£8.80 items and thought something wasnâ€™t right there so didnâ€™t hand any of my money over to them.

People always want stuff cheap hence why everyone went diving in like a piranha on fresh meat crossing fingers that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed and they would fulfill orders- it was noticed and orders cancelled, yep they need to inform better and get refunds out quicker but most will be crying because the stuff they thought they would get cheap didnâ€™t happen. Itâ€™s not the first time this sort of thing has happened and wonâ€™t be the last time - if itâ€™s too good to be true thatâ€™s normally a very good sign but sorry people throwing toys out because their chance to get cheap stuff didnâ€™t come off - maybe people are too busy trying to get cheap stuff they canâ€™t see in front of them. And this will make next to zero difference to UA in the long run - people will throw toys around but people will still go and buy stuff of them.


Anchors ? Let me guess trying to insult someone using a word that sounds like the insult - thatâ€™s about your level.
		
Click to expand...

So you read the thread sunday, went on the website and thought it didnâ€™t look right, so you decided to wait 3 days until you could post â€œI told you soâ€ and start the cheap digs, never occurred to give people your thoughts and warn them.

Or

You didnâ€™t visit the site.

Or

You saw a chance to look better than others.

Or Beezerk is 100% correct.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			LT is a mate and I respect his opinion 

Click to expand...

As you should . Probably not all of the time though and particularly not if I ever tell you which line to take on a putt.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People always want stuff cheap hence why everyone went diving in like a piranha on fresh meat crossing fingers that it wouldnâ€™t be noticed


.
		
Click to expand...

Id take a fairly educated guess that the people that ordered from the UA sale/glitch represent a fairly wide cross section of the population. Rich, poor, skint, opportunist, gullible, elderly etc

Id also guess that people on low income took the plunge for kids clothes, advanced Christmas presents for a variety of people. Large possibility that  older people( not quite as savvy as you proclaim to be) are sat wondering why they have had there money stolen by UA and have had no idea whee there products are etc

Yet you have called them all "piranhas" on "fresh meat"

really? Is that what what it all amounts to?

What a horrible little man you are. Self righteous wannabe liberal that is obviously a closet Tory on the side.

Then to act all faux wounded because a poster used the word "anchor".. Jesus wept get over yourself mate honestly. Walking parody of your own self sometimes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Id take a fairly educated guess that the people that ordered from the UA sale/glitch represent a fairly wide cross section of the population. Rich, poor, skint, opportunist, gullible, elderly etc

Id also guess that people on low income took the plunge for kids clothes, advanced Christmas presents for a variety of people. Large possibility that  older people( not quite as savvy as you proclaim to be) are sat wondering why they have had there money stolen by UA and have had no idea whee there products are etc

Yet you have called them all "piranhas" on "fresh meat"

really? Is that what what it all amounts to?

What a horrible little man you are. Self righteous wannabe liberal that is obviously a closet Tory on the side.

Then to act all faux wounded because a poster used the word "anchor".. Jesus wept get over yourself mate honestly. Walking parody of your own self sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Edit - not worth it


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2019)

hovis said:



			It clearly wasn't a mistake.  For eg the trainers I ordered where Â£115 in every colour apart from some dreadful orange ones reduced to Â£30.  Golf trousers where Â£60 in all the nice colours apart from some baby blue ones for Â£15.   As many have said, it didn't look like a computer error.  Simply UA cleaning out their warehouse of crap no one was buying
		
Click to expand...

Gutted i missed the baby blues. ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Right. Stop the holier than now, right-on, members of the public are scavengers, and UA are just a poor wee multi billion pound multi national mega corp approach please Phil. Its crapola.

This did not appear like a pricing glitch to me when i ordered. The sale items were generally in garish colours or sizing and made them appear like legitimate sale items. Id dont buy into this baloney "this is modern life" stuff but ill comment on that at the below

If you take the events which have occurred in pure isolation from each other.

Having a pricing error is fine. It happens....

Or

Not spotting huge spikes in web traffic which is converting into actual physical transactions is fine. It happens (with poor Systems and processes)

Or

Failing to spot that you are trending all over social media, UKhotdeals etc is fine. It happens....

Or

Failing to admit culpability, responsibility and relying on a wall of silence as a comm's strategy is fine. It can happen....

Or

Taking a customers cash, email address, contact details etc etc. Is not fine, but it does happen.....


When you replace the above â€œorâ€™sâ€ to and â€œandâ€, like what has recently occurred........................Well it is not fine at all.

Underarmour have made a royal screw up across every facet of this incident.

Trust me Phil. I work in this world and heads will be rolling as we speak.

The brand and reputation damage that is occurring is a real thing that will have very negative short and medium term impact on underarmour's balance sheet in a bad way. of course people will forget in teh long term, however peeing off customers is just not the way to do buisness in any day and age, let alone because "its the modern world"

Retail is hard, it has always been hard and fundamentally any good organisation looks after its customers. Im not saying UA should honour the purchases, im saying the should not be taking this long to communicate sporadically to some, whilst accepting zero liability for it. Its shocking practice.

They should not be legally obliged to have to honour the orders as that means entire businesses could be at risk because of system errors and that is just asking fro trouble in the retail sector.

They should however own up, get on the front foot with better communications and ultimately try and appease the outcry that is occurring.

The fact they have not done this means they deserve a good shellacking on trust pilot and across social media.

Stop trying to make this into some form of a quasi-sociology crapoloa commentary on the "way things are these days"

Its always been like this and always will be.
		
Click to expand...

I thought stuff that its a long post and ave a fence to paint. Glad i made the decision â€œ the fence can wait a bitâ€. Good write up me man. And Nail firmly twatted on head.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ Tory ðŸ˜‚


Just read the bargain thread then - everyone jumping in then boldly claiming about how they managed to get loads of stuff all cheap - I believe you were one as well ðŸ˜‚ - was what it you said â€œcleaned up - Â£300 worth of stuff for Â£50â€ -

Money stolen by UA ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

People leaped on a mistake by a retail company hoping to get stuff cheap and the mistake was noticed and people will get their refund and they will have lost nothing - apart from a few toys from the cot they have thrown about because they were unable to â€œclean upâ€ and take advantage of a mistake.

If you really thought the Â£8.80 offerings was a bonafide sale then maybe you shouldnâ€™t take educated guesses.

Letâ€™s be honest - the outrage is because people arenâ€™t getting cheap stuff.
		
Click to expand...

there is one of two things at play

either one : you are that unaware that you are a complete tool who has a massive stick stuck up your rear end that you just cant get removed 
or
two : you know your a complete tool and play up to it for your own amusement 

nobody can actually be as much of a lady parts as you are


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			LT is a mate and I respect his opinion 

Click to expand...

Now there a big anchor. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			there is one of two things at play

either one : you are that unaware that you are a complete tool who has a massive stick stuck up your rear end that you just cant get removed
or
two : you know your a complete tool and play up to it for your own amusement

nobody can actually be as much of a lady parts as you are
		
Click to expand...

Honestly mate it's a lost cause. I wonder if he ever re-reads his posts back to himself once the red mist has dropped and realises what a prize A ball end he comes across as.
No doubt he'll play the victim card again when he replies to this.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Honestly mate it's a lost cause. I wonder if he ever re-reads his posts back to himself once the red mist has dropped and realises what a prize A ball end he comes across as.
No doubt he'll play the victim card again when he replies to this.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s best we avoid calling him that word. I know what you mean but he will completely derail the thread into taking it to mean a different subject etc etc like he always does.

However agreed he is a lost cause.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

The Grim Reaper, closer of threads


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And you two accuse me of derailing the thread - thatâ€™s your last bunch of posts , nothing to do with the subject . ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Do one Phil ðŸ‘Œ nobody wants your opinion ðŸ‘


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2019)

Tick tock 

Lockdown is looking!

ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Tick tock

Lockdown is looking!

ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Grim Reaper strikes again.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Grim Reaper strikes again.
		
Click to expand...

The dim reaper mate ðŸ˜¬


----------



## robinthehood (May 22, 2019)

One of the better GM threads,  sure beats knowing how far away your golf course is. Everyone loves a strop. It's the effort to be insulting yet trying to stay within the forum guidelines I admire


----------



## Jacko_G (May 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The dim reaper mate ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Now now....


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			One of the better GM threads,  sure beats knowing how far away your golf course is. Everyone loves a strop. It's the effort to be insulting yet trying to stay within the forum guidelines I admire
		
Click to expand...

It is jolly difficult to express ones true feelings for someone within the forum rules when a simple 4 letter word would save a lot of typing ðŸ˜‚

Then again itâ€™s good old grey matter training thinking of long winded ways to sum things up.

Is this what happened to tash?! Just went too deep into forum mode?!


----------



## snell (May 22, 2019)

Must make a change when it's a none Scouser playing the victim.


----------



## robinthehood (May 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			It is jolly difficult to express ones true feelings for someone within the forum rules when a simple 4 letter word would save a lot of typing ðŸ˜‚

Then again itâ€™s good old grey matter training thinking of long winded ways to sum things up.

Is this what happened to tash?! Just went too deep into forum mode?!
		
Click to expand...

Nah he just talks rammel ðŸ¤£


----------



## JamesR (May 22, 2019)

Surely a "thread anchor" (a new term to my lexicon) is someone who holds the thread in place...and isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Twire (May 22, 2019)

Wow, take a good look at yourselves lads.

Closing thread, and if I see any more insults like these i'll be issuing infractions.


----------

